# Almost everyone I told about my cat says "Get another one."



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

As you probably know, I had to have my 19 year old cat euthanized earlier this month. I know people mean well when they suggest I get another, but I can't right now. A woman from our local senior's club called me today. When she said that, I told her it is like telling a recently widowed person to go right out and get married again. She got huffy and said that there was no comparing a pet's death to a human loved one's. I didn't want to get in a debate over this - I knew she wouldn't be convinced. However, I believe that some people relate to a pet more than people. Opinions?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2019)

After I lost my first cat who was 18, I could not think of acquiring another, although I knew eventually I would want one.  I had wanted a cat since I was a little girl, but my older sister didn't.  As soon as she moved out to be married, in came this tiny kitty.  I loved him so much.

A year and a half later, I met the sweetest kitten and fell back in love.  He lived past 19 years.  After a few months I was so desperate for him, I got my present two, a brother & sister.  I needed 2 as he was so spectacular!

It was up to you in caring for Gus.  It is up to you when to get another.  It is up to you to grieve how you feel.  Only you know what Gus meant to you.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> When she said that, I told her it is like telling a recently widowed person to go right out and get married again. She got huffy and said that there was no comparing a pet's death to a human loved one's.


I can’t say on here what I would have told her but you bet your life you most certainly CAN compare a pets life to a human one. Beauty and love are in the eye of the beholder and people most certainly can love their pets FAR more than people . It’s actually not difficult to do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

*Deb, give yourself time to properly grieve for Gus.  You will know when or IF the time in right to bring a new cat into your life and home.*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Although I have 14 now, I definitely will NOT get any more.  I have that many now because I saw three of the two stray mother cat's kittens disappear (coyotes?) and I simply could not stand it any longer.  But, since I'm 77 now, I worry that they will be orphans when I die and will end up at the pound or some rescue agency overrun with cats.  If you get another cat, take your age into consideration.  And, you alone will know when you're ready for another cat.  You might not even want another responsibility.


----------



## Duster (Nov 25, 2019)

Deb: I'm sorry you lost your sweet cat.  It will take some time to get through your grief.  I lost my 18 year old cat last May.  I have an outdoor cat that's been with us 3 years, but he can't replace the one that was lost.  Losing my girl was almost like losing a child.  I was bereaved for several months and am just now, 6 months later, able to go through her things and make decisions on what to do with them.  I still have a photo of her on display in my home.  It gets better as time passes, but she was such a big part of my life for so long that I'll never forget her.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> Although I have 14 now, I definitely will NOT get any more.  I have that many now because I saw three of the two stray mother cat's kittens disappear (coyotes?) and I simply could not stand it any longer.  But, since I'm 77 now, I worry that they will be orphans when I die and will end up at the pound or some rescue agency overrun with cats.  If you get another cat, take your age into consideration.  And, you alone will know when you're ready for another cat.  You might not even want another responsibility.


Hey! I think this means we can officially call you the crazy cat lady ☺


----------



## terry123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cannot imagine having 14 cats.  Would not be able to breathe with all that odor.  Don't tell me they do not smell.  It amazes me that people with cats and dogs in the house think they can keep all that odor away!  That odor gets into the fabric of sofas, etc.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Cannot imagine having 14 cats.  Would not be able to breathe with all that odor.  Don't tell me they do not smell.  It amazes me that people with cats and dogs in the house think they can keep all that odor away!  That odor gets into the fabric of sofas, etc.


We have got two small dogs and one indoor / outdoor cat and our house doesn’t smell like pets.

We clean our house. We wash our comforters, their beds, we wash our leather  couches since they are washable, a reason why we got them. Our floors are solid maple hardwood which gets cleaned regularly.

We have one rug in the living room which gets washed a couple of times a year with a proper cleaner. It  gets vacuumed and spot cleaned often.

There aren’t any dog or cat hairs all over the house either and even if there were, these guys are my family and I wouldn’t trade them for anything. There’s a basket for their toys which is where they are while they are not being played with.

I walk the dogs daily which is when they usually do their business.

Our cat usually does her business outside somewhere or in her kitty litter box which gets cleaned often. Cats are actually very clean animals by nature. The only thing she does which is a bit annoying is she scratches her claws on our leather couch which is why we donated it to our pets.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry, Keesha we will have to agree but disagree on this one. Just my opinion and I stand by it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2019)

You'll know when (and if) you'll want to get another cat.  As for idiots who don't get the comparison to losing a human loved one, don't bother trying to convince them; it's like trying to teach a pig to sing & it's not worth the stress.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hey! I think this means we can officially call you the crazy cat lady ☺


I thought of changing my name to "Catlady'' but I doubt I can do that, better than PVC which googles as ''plastic pipe''.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Cannot imagine having 14 cats.  Would not be able to breathe with all that odor.  Don't tell me they do not smell.  It amazes me that people with cats and dogs in the house think they can keep all that odor away!  That odor gets into the fabric of sofas, etc.


You're obviously not an animal lover, to each their own.  I can't tell if my house smells, I'm used to it, but I'd rather have a house full of cats who love me unconditionally than a room full of humans.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> As you probably know, I had to have my 19 year old cat euthanized earlier this month. I know people mean well when they suggest I get another, but I can't right now. A woman from our local senior's club called me today. When she said that, I told her it is like telling a recently widowed person to go right out and get married again. She got huffy and said that there was no comparing a pet's death to a human loved one's. I didn't want to get in a debate over this - I knew she wouldn't be convinced. However, I believe that some people relate to a pet more than people. Opinions?


Over the years I've lost several dogs and cats, usually to age (theirs, not mine!).  Each time I would tell myself that when _Brandy _or _Mac_ (or whatever the name of the last pet) thought it was time for me to get another one then the next one will find me. Seems it has always happened that way. And who can turn away a pet that instantly takes a liking to you? 

A few years ago I wanted to get another dog but kept off even looking for one because of my age and the fear that no one would take care of it after I died. Well, a little mixed breed showed up IN my fence and no one in the area claimed her. When I took her to the vet I was told she was about 5 years old. Well, she's now 8 and I don't think I could have found a better fit on my own. 

So, when the time is right, I believe you'll run into another companion.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 26, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Sorry, Keesha we will have to agree but disagree on this one. Just my opinion and I stand by it.


So you know better about the smell and cleanliness of my own house better than I do? That’s amazing terry.  Yes we WILL choose to disagree.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 26, 2019)

No. I don't know about your house Keesha but you are used to the smell and that's why it does not bother you.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 26, 2019)

terry123 said:


> No. I don't know about your house Keesha but you are used to the smell and that's why it does not bother you.


I do leave my house terry. I’d sometimes be at my parents house for days and come back to my own house. If my house smelled then walking into my house after not being there for that long would be a perfect test . There’s nothing detected.

The reason why my house doesn’t bother me is because there is NO smell.

Your above sentence contradicts itself. You state no , that  you don’t know about my particular house and then proceed to tell me it’s because i am used to it.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

I had vowed several months ago that I would never have another pet. Although I loved my last two cats dearly, they were a lot of care. I think my house smells better already. Also, I don't have to clean litter boxes anymore or stand on my head in the store to get the brand of catfood they liked (which always seemd to be on the bottom shelf). I don't have to worry about tripping over one that has decided to lay on the stairs or run between my legs. No more trips to the vet where I could never get away without turning over several hundred dollars a visit. As I am getting more health-related glitches myself, it would be increasingly difficult to care for pets without help and it would not be fair to them. The local shelter has a senior to senior pet adoption where senior citizens can adopt senior pets (cats are free and I believe dogs are $15). A senior pet is just when they start to develop health problems and I am back to square one. I also don't want to go through this terminal illness and grief again after getting attached. A young cat would likely outlive me and wouldn't be fair to add another burden for my executor to deal with or fair to the animal, either. I may change my mind sometime, but right now - no pets, thank you.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had vowed several months ago that I would never have another pet. Although I loved my last two cats dearly, they were a lot of care. I think my house smells better already. Also, I don't have to clean litter boxes anymore or stand on my head in the store to get the brand of catfood they liked (which always seemd to be on the bottom shelf). I don't have to worry about tripping over one that has decided to lay on the stairs or run between my legs. No more trips to the vet where I could never get away without turning over several hundred dollars a visit. As I am getting more health-related glitches myself, it would be increasingly difficult to care for pets without help and it would not be fair to them. The local shelter has a senior to senior pet adoption where senior citizens can adopt senior pets (cats are free and I believe dogs are $15). A senior pet is just when they start to develop health problems and I am back to square one. I also don't want to go through this terminal illness and grief again after getting attached. A young cat would likely outlive me and wouldn't be fair to add another burden for my executor to deal with or fair to the animal, either. I may change my mind sometime, but right now - no pets, thank you.


You made a  lot of excellent points, it's best if you don't adopt any more cats at 67.  Two of my cats got a health problem and both cost close to $500 for that one incident.  My biggest worry is that I will die and they will end up somewhere or be put down.  My oldest are almost 12 and the youngest are 3.  If the 3 year old get to live to 18, I will have to stay alive until 92, I doubt I will live that long.  Many people think of pets as disposable furniture and give them up when moving or when they change their mind about them.  I think of them as my ''children'' and want to love them and take care of them until their time comes.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> Many people think of pets as disposable furniture and give them up when moving or when they change their mind about them.  I think of them as my ''children'' and want to love them and take care of them until their time comes.


Amen to that!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

I wish people would not try to rush others,  to  get another pet as soon as they can, after losing one.
That is such a common and frequent response from others.
It's not a good idea or the most caring response.

We all can take however much time we want or need, to feel our feelings,  
and then also, to think things over, and decide whether to get one at all, and IF so, then when is right for us, and for a newcomer in our home.

I am glad you are doing well with your transition,  @debodun 
That sounds like a good decision for you, and would be for many of us.


@PVC 
You are giving them such a good home, for the present. 
Perhaps, you could keep an eye out , for a possible good home for any couple of your dear ones, especially perhaps the young ones , OR ones that you think would transition the best, or one(s) that seem to you to be a good fit to match with someone you encounter or know about or might find?
  It's just an idea I had, to reduce your worry some, for you to consider the idea, only IF it seems good to you.
  But you know what is best for you and for them!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I wish people would not try to rush others,  to  get another pet as soon as they can, after losing one.
> That is such a common and frequent response from others.
> It's not a good idea or the most caring response.


That is so true.  We lost our little dog in 2017 and people did the same to us as they are doing to Deb.   It's not like a loving pet can be "replaced."   In time we will get another dog, but after 2 years we are still not ready.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> I think of them as my ''children'' and want to love them and take care of them until their time comes.



I hope that you know that I DO understand this, and fully support … I don't want it to seem like I don't.

It was just an idea that it MIGHT be helpful, if you did find very good home and family and provider, that any could get to know gradually, and that  you could choose for any of them. (ahead of time, instead of suddenly having to)

Please ignore it, if it is not a good idea for you or them!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I hope that you know that I DO understand this, and fully support … I don't want it to seem like I don't.
> 
> It was just an idea that it MIGHT be helpful, if you did find very good home and family and provider, that any could get to know gradually, and that  you could choose for any of them. (ahead of time, instead of suddenly having to)
> 
> Please ignore it, if it is not a good idea for you or them!


I THINK know what you mean, but I have NO idea when I will die, I might die tonight or make it to my 90's.  I don't want to rehome them now, I want to keep them as long as I can.  I did find out that one rescue/nokill agency nearby will take your pets after you die, you just give them a donation or something to get on their list.  I need to find out more about it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> I thought of changing my name to "Catlady'' but I doubt I can do that, better than PVC which googles as ''plastic pipe''.


Haha.   My doctor told me recently that I have a "PVC," which is a Premature Ventricular Contraction (extra heartbeat).   I had never heard of it.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Haha.   My doctor told me recently that I have a "PVC," which is a Premature Ventricular Contraction (extra heartbeat).   I had never heard of it.


Hey, I'm getting popular. _ Vive la PVC!    _Hope your pvc is not dangerous. ☹


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

@Kaila =  I really don't trust people, they have a very relaxed idea about adopting animals.

I already had two baby kittens in mid 2008 and that's all I wanted.  Then I made friends with a black cat that came to eat my cat food I keep for strays outside.  She would even come inside and nap.  After a couple of months I wondered about her, so I wrote a note and taped it to an elastic band around her neck.  The owner called me and I told her I had wondered if she had an owner, otherwise I would adopt her.  She told me the cat was 5 years old and was fixed.  Then I noticed that her owners had moved and left her behind.  I took her in and Misty died two months ago at 17.  The shelters are brimming with cats, strays abound all over my neighborhood, and people use any excuse to get rid of animals that have become an inconvenience to them and dispose of them like pieces of furniture.  NO, I do not trust humans.  I need to look up that agency I heard about.

Okay, I just found them =  https://tucson.com/news/local/when-...cle_c5277ff6-1b7b-5ba3-adc8-faed6fc96260.html


----------



## Judycat (Nov 26, 2019)

I think it's rude for someone to tell you to get another cat. They think your problem is needing another cat, when it's really about you having to euthanize your long time pet cat. Why can't these jerks get that? All they can think about is fixing you. Then they get huffy when it doesn't work. It's why I don't talk to anyone about personal stuff anymore. I can almost count on feeling worse afterward. Sorry about Gus. He had a good life.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Okay, you are our dear  @Catlady 
And that idea, that had popped into my head, might possibly help someone, but doesn't fit for your kitties, or you, or your situation.
You are giving your dear ones a very good home, which they need, and is a good and important thing to do, and of course you want to do it, and to care for them, yourself, for as long as possible.  I do the same for mine.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

Deb, first of all im am so soo sorry for your loss. Cats certainly are like family!!!.. take your time to grieve, my dear.. 
Hubby and i have always owned only 2 cats all our married life. no more then 2 at a time...The oldest cat we ever had ,lived to be  21 yrs old..

Also we too  just recently had to put our 14 yr. old fat cat down. he had a bad stroke on his right side. we had no choice but to put him to sleep. 
And we now have a 16 yr. old cat left., We are up in our years and have decided when she goes that will be the end of owning anymore cats..  We do not want to die first and leave them wondering where we are.. All our cats have always been indoor cats!!!. 

We never let them outside, yet they cope very well just watching the birds at the bird feeder or our neighbors dogs stopping by for a treat...  by the way. their poop box is in the  downstairs basement in the utility room and gets cleaned every evening, no odor whats so ever. in fact cats are very clean and you see them grooming themselves daily. yes i get hair balls that hide under the furniture but a dust mop always took care of that .. we always had unconditional love for our cats and they for us. We would do it all over again too , if we could...  

By the way, We never owned a dog ,but for our exercise . we volunteer at a dog shelter to walk  dogs every day , weather permitting,, we go to 
Horse creek Animal shelter in Savannah, Tn.. its like walking in a city park.!!. check it out on line..its a beautiful facility... they do not have cats tho. only dogs.. 
Again , Deb, my deepest sympathy... i know the pain of losing a  beloved cat..


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

@tinytn 
So very sorry for your loss of your dear cat, recently.  They are so dear.... it must have been very sad to see him in distress.  ❤
I am sure you took very good care of him, all the years he lived with you and your other one, too.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

I Loved the "Action Figure" of Cat lady, which also comes with 8 cats, I noticed! 

ONLY 8 ?!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I Loved the "Action Figure" of Cat lady, which also comes with 8 cats, I noticed!
> 
> ONLY 8 ?!


No, only 6.  Look at the box again.  I like 8 better, or even more than that.


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I Loved the "Action Figure" of Cat lady, which also comes with 8 cats, I noticed!
> 
> ONLY 8 ?!


I think she's trying to cut down.

My mom had 11 at one time. When she passed it was down to 5 and I promised I'd take care of them. The last two left were Adam and his brother, Gus (mom picked those names) who were kittens of a cat my mom had brought to the house when my grandmother went into assisted care. She was an unspayed female, so my mom brought her to the vet to get "the operation". The vet we went to at that time said that she was too old to have kittens. Six months later, she presented us with three. After that, there was no argument on the vet's part. After the kittens were weaned, that cat went to live with the guy next door who was renting an apartment. About 9 months later he came over to tell us she'd just been hit by a car out on the street. He buried her between the houses. Personally, I do not believe in burying pets on your property. For me it would be an almost impossible physical task added to the fact that someday, someone else will own the property and not knowing, accidentally dig it up. I take the bodies to the county shelter where they are cremated and the remains are properly disposed.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Pepper said:


> No, only 6. Look at the box again. I like 8 better,



OH, oops, you are right.  Thank you, Pepper!
Well then, I might remove it from the letter I was just writing to....


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2019)

Kaila said:


> OH, oops, you are right.  Thank you, Pepper!
> Well then, I might remove it from the letter I was just writing to....


Yeah, remove it and make it 14!  The more the better, meow.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Deeeeeer Sanduh...…..
I hab  bin a berry, berry …..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

I think I might ask for a pony instead, to keep in my apartment....


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2019)

Like on "Broke Girls!"


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

debodun said:


> Personally, I do not believe in burying pets on your property. For me it would be an almost impossible physical task added to the fact that someday, someone else will own the property and not knowing, accidentally dig it up.


I always bury mine in my property.  I do it for my sentimental sake.  They're dead, they don't care, just like I won't care what is done with my body after I'm dead.


----------



## lukebass (Dec 2, 2019)

Losing a pet is a heart breaking experience.  As many other have said here, we do need to allow time to grieve.   Many times the senior who loses a pet will be reluctant to find another pet.   I would like to tell you about my aunt who refuse to get another pet because she was "too old."
My aunt mary was in her mid sixties when her dog of almost twenty years passed.  She made a decision not to get another pet because she said she was "too old."  She lived by herself and her children encouraged her to get another dog, but she would not.  My aunt mary is now in her nineties and doing well.  She could have had at least one more dog and maybe one more.  She was never "too old."
There are many good pets in shelters that need a home and very willing to return that gift with abundant love and happiness.  We never know when out time will come.  Why not give a needy pet a home in the meantime?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Those are excellent points,  lukebass , and a very interesting viewpoint,
and I am glad to hear them, myself too.
There are some people that it would be better for them, though, for them to make the decision, and might not want to continue that level of emotions or commitments.  Also, the tasks involved become too difficult for some of us to simply do, in order to take as good care of them as we would want to.


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, you can never know how long you're going to live.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> As you probably know, I had to have my 19 year old cat euthanized earlier this month. I know people mean well when they suggest I get another, but I can't right now. A woman from our local senior's club called me today. When she said that, I told her it is like telling a recently widowed person to go right out and get married again. She got huffy and said that there was no comparing a pet's death to a human loved one's. I didn't want to get in a debate over this - I knew she wouldn't be convinced. However, I believe that some people relate to a pet more than people. Opinions?


I am one who relates more to my nonhuman family...so sorry for your loss and I think I understand.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes - I understand what you are going through.  Give yourself time to mourn, and when
the time comes you will know when or if you are ready.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

*I mentioned in another thread that I lost one of my rats last week.  I have one left now. When his time comes, I know I will not get more rats. That being said, I will take a break from pets for a while. Travel some, not have responsibility. Later, I will look into a cat or dog.  Adoption from the shelter, of course.  I am not sure I would have the patience for a puppy or kitten.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I always bury mine in my property.  I do it for my sentimental sake.  They're dead, they don't care, just like I won't care what is done with my body after I'm dead.



Many years ago, I had a friend suggest that if I should ever move from here, take a pill bottle or something, and put some soil from the grave of my pets, and bring it with me to my new place.  Nice idea.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 5, 2019)

It’s chilly here in Florida and our two sister cats are cuddled so closely I couldn’t resist taking their picture and texting it to my way who is away until tomorrow. I don’t recall being as proud of our children. Of course the cats never came home pregnant or with the police


----------



## Doomp (Dec 19, 2019)

Get a new pet when you're good and ready. Don't let anybody tell you that a cat's death isn't "equal" to a human's. It's often a lot worse.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

lukebass said:


> Losing a pet is a heart breaking experience.  As many other have said here, we do need to allow time to grieve.   Many times the senior who loses a pet will be reluctant to find another pet.   I would like to tell you about my aunt who refuse to get another pet because she was "too old."
> My aunt mary was in her mid sixties when her dog of almost twenty years passed.  She made a decision not to get another pet because she said she was "too old."  She lived by herself and her children encouraged her to get another dog, but she would not.  My aunt mary is now in her nineties and doing well.  She could have had at least one more dog and maybe one more.  She was never "too old."
> There are many good pets in shelters that need a home and very willing to return that gift with abundant love and happiness.  We never know when out time will come.  Why not give a needy pet a home in the meantime?



And if a person is worried about a decade long commitment, there are many older pets in shelters that desperately need homes.  Many of them lost homes because of a death or having their person go into a nursing home.  Many of them are well trained, too.

My last dog was an older dog and was a wonderful, loving companion.  A few months ago, after she passed, I adopted another older dog, my Henry, who was a bit over 7 when I adopted him.  He is a great dog, already knew how to use a doggie door, and is very affectionate and grateful to have a warm bed to sleep in, food on a regular basis, and lots of tummy rubs.  I don't know how I'd manage without him.


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Deb, I'm sorry you had to lose your beloved pet companion. It's like losing a family member. They love you so much and it's unconditional love. Only you will know when you're ready for a new furbaby. Peace.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> As you probably know, I had to have my 19 year old cat euthanized earlier this month. I know people ean well when they suggest I get another, but I can't right now. A woman from our local senior's club called me today. When she said that, I told her it is like telling a recently widowed person to go right out and get married again. She got huffy and said that there was no comparing a pet's death to a human loved one's. I didn't want to get in a debate over this - I knew she wouldn't be convinced. However, I believe that some people relate to a pet more than people. Opinions?


There have been a LOT of misconceptions passed down from generation to generation as to how to deal with grief.  I am learning a lot so I can help others and not be insensitive.  I would give her a pass..that is what she was taught.  You had your cat for a very long time which was very special to you.  Good that you did not get into a debate...she had her views as to what was passed down to her and you have yours which your cat was very special to you. This is why people become isolated and/or keep things bottled up because they feel no one understand.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> There have been a LOT of misconceptions passed down from generation to generation as to how to deal with grief.  I am learning a lot so I can help others and not be insensitive.  I would give her a pass..that is what she was taught.  You had your cat for a very long time which was very special to you.  Good that you did not get into a debate...she had her views as to what was passed down to her and you have yours which your cat was very special to you. This is why people become isolated and/or keep things bottled up because they feel no one understand.



In my case, my dog who passed this year was very special and beloved by me.  However, my house was just too silent without a dog, and I believe in a way it was a tribute to Bonnie's love and companionship that I went and found Henry at a shelter.  Bonnie would not have wanted me to close up my heart to loving another dog.  She would have wanted me, I believe, to offer a good home to another dog who needed a person.  Henry does not "take the place" of Bonnie, as she did not take the place of other dogs who had gone before her, but rather, Henry has made his own place in my heart, as did Bonnie.

I've had many dogs in my life -- before Bonnie I always had at least two or three -- and all of them were very special to me.


----------

